# Bordatella Vaccine - Unnecessary?



## Rob'sHavanese (Jul 31, 2013)

It's time for Jack's Kennel Cough six month booster. So I thought I better get some info on it before he goes in. In the process I got caught up reading about vaccinations in general for dogs. So at the moment I'm not doing the booster after reading about the side effects, the real benefits (or lack thereof), what Bordatella really is, and how Vets give the same amount to all dogs regardless of size (putting small dogs like ours at significantly higher risk of negative reactions to vaccinations). 
I am interested in others opinions and the "why" of their approach. I keep trying to be a better guardian for my dog and much of that is based on what I read in this forum. 
Thanks


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

If you are going to board him, some kennels require it. You may want to check. The intranasal form isn't as bad as the injection form, I believe, but I am not sure.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I agree. I've yet to call a groomer or day care/boarding facility that didn't require it.


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Our groomers and our boarding kennel both accept the yearly one rather than the every six month one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NickieTwo said:


> Our groomers and our boarding kennel both accept the yearly one rather than the every six month one.


But if you give it yearly, you are ONLY giving it to placate the boaring kennel gods. Because no Bordatella vaccine is really effective for more than 6 months. Then again, they are also only effecrive against a fraction of the strains of bordatella out there, so the vaccine is no guarantee that your dog won't get Kennel cough.

IMO, bordatella vaccine is protection for the kennel/groomer (so that when someone comes in saying their dog has kennel cough, they can look totally surprised and say, "Well, he COULDN'T have gotten it here... We require that ALL our clients vaccinate against it").

The only good thing about it is that it does seem to be one of the more benign vaccines... Causing less problems than many. So it mostly hurts your pocketbook rather than your dog.

Among the show and performance sport people I know, who, in general, are the MOST careful people about the health of their dogs... KNOWING that they are regulary in contact with or near many other dogs, I don't know any who are willing to give Bordatella vaccine to their dogs.


----------



## Rob'sHavanese (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm glad you responded Karen because of your dog show experience and the requirements related to being in those competitions. 
What I read is that there are 11 different strains of Bordatella viruses but the vaccine addresses only 2 of them. I would hope they're the 2 most common but the article didn't address that because of the holistic slant. I don't board Jack (yet) but his puppy K class required it so that's when he got his first. The article discussed the findings of an immunologist, a Dr. Ronald Shultz if i remember correctly, and he talked about the non-neccesity of doing many of these vaccines and how the Vets should be giving amounts based on the weight of the dog, but they don't. The article also addressed Titer testing (blood testing for the different vaccine remnants and the amount of each) to determine if sufficient antibodies remain. But boarders don't accept or understand this approach.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

krandall said:


> Among the show and performance sport people I know, who, in general, are the MOST careful people about the health of their dogs... KNOWING that they are regulary in contact with or near many other dogs, I don't know any who are willing to give Bordatella vaccine to their dogs.


Karen is absolutely right here.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I do titer testing. The few times Bella had her anal glands expressed by groomers, they accepted it.
I only vaccinate for rabies by law. Parvovirus and distemper is only if needed.. 

I follow Dr Jean Dobbs protocol.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

One reason I've never boarded Maccabee is because all the places around here require the Parvo/distemper vaccine and I refuse to give to to Maccabee. He had a reaction to the vaccine at 12 weeks. Rather than re-vaccinate a year later, I had titers done and he was still protected. I asked our vet about vaccination vs. titers now and he said he prefers to do titers on Maccabee. I told him I am going on vacation soon and will likely need to board him, and the vet told me to board Maccabee at their office.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You could try dog vacay......


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't vaccinate for Bordatella but not all vaccines "protect" against all strains of disease. Look at human flu vaccine. It protects against the strain the experts "think" will be most prevalent that particular year.
Same thing with the Lepto vaccine although that one isn't as tolerated as Bordatella. 
I agree with you about the holistic slant as you call it. 
Opinions usually tend to be at the polar opposites. That why I like that my vet considers both approaches in his care and treatment.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HannahBearsMom said:


> One reason I've never boarded Maccabee is because all the places around here require the Parvo/distemper vaccine and I refuse to give to to Maccabee. He had a reaction to the vaccine at 12 weeks. Rather than re-vaccinate a year later, I had titers done and he was still protected. I asked our vet about vaccination vs. titers now and he said he prefers to do titers on Maccabee. I told him I am going on vacation soon and will likely need to board him, and the vet told me to board Maccabee at their office.


Or try an in-home boarding situation. Kodi has stayed with 3 different people, all experienced dog people. He has enjoyed being with other dogs, and I have felt comfortable knowing he was well cared for and happy in a home environment.


----------

